# 'Time Crystals'



## Serendipity (Jun 9, 2021)

This is an interesting little snippet... Time Crystals: A New Form Of Matter That Could Change Everything


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 10, 2021)

It's interesting but I don't think that it's all that different from the piezoelectric effect or quartz clocks. We already know that we can produce electrical power from crystals or that we can make them 'tick'. Applying it on a large enough scale is, as always, the problem.


----------

